# Free Beginner Eyelet Scarf Knitting Pattern



## knittingforever

You can find the pattern of this scarf at; https://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/Beginner-Eyelet-Scarf.html

Materials

1-2 balls of worsted weight yarn of your choice ( depending on the length you want)
Knitting needle size US #8 (5mm)

Direction

Cast on 31 sts loosely. Knit garter border (knit every row) for 1 inch ending with a wrong side. Then knit the eyelet pattern below beginning on the right side of work.

Eyelet Pattern

Row 1 (right side): K4, *yo, k2tog; repeat from * to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 2 (wrong side): K4, p to last 4 sts, k4.
Row 3: k5, *yo, k2to; repeat from * to last 4 sts, then yo, k4.
Row 4: as row 2.
Repeat rows 1-4 one more time to complete one set of the eyelet pattern.

After completing one set of the eyelet pattern, work 8 rows in stockinette st on the main body of the scarf while keeping side edges in garter st.

Repeat an eyelet pattern and stockinette body 2 more times. Remember to keep both side edges in garter stitch at all times.

Continue working in stockinette with a garter border until 7 inches shorter than desired length. Then work eyelet patterns alternate with stockinette st as previous ending with garter border. Trim and weave all ends behind work. Block piece and enjoy!

~ End of Pattern ~


----------



## LucyinCanada

That is a very pretty scarf. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Neeterbug

Thanks for the pattern link. Will definitely knit this one.


----------



## run4fittness

Sweet, thanks.


----------



## moonriver

Looks lovely….. thank you


----------



## Chocolatechips

Thanks so much!


----------



## Madelyn

Thank you!


----------



## ljsb3

Nice looking pattern - thank you


----------



## Jenny B

I like it!


----------



## knittingforever

Thank you for your complements!


----------



## knitnut1939

Very pretty & looks easy


----------



## glnwhi

Thank you.


----------



## nanna caz

That looks lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Elizawh

Thanks for sharing as beautiful pattern


----------



## Georget

Thank you. I've been looking for a simple but impressive scarf pattern for some scarfs I want to make for some people in my congregation as a thank you. This fits the bill. Geo....


----------



## johannecw

Pretty scarf, pretty color. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## wjeanc

I was getting bored with the scarf pattern I'm currently knitting. This looks like a possibility for the 2nd scarf I need to do.

Thanks!


----------



## sharmend

Pretty scarf! Hope you find the one you were looking for.


----------



## suef3711

That is a very pretty scarf. Has just enough of a pattern. Pattern you can work on while watchng tv


----------



## Morgan Girl

Pretty scarf. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang

Just curious…could you possibly just do the eyelet/separated sections all through the scarf/shawl?

I think I can treat the pattern like a recipe…use the essentials and see how it works. :sm24:


----------



## nanna caz

kaixixang said:


> Just curious…could you possibly just do the eyelet/separated sections all through the scarf/shawl?
> 
> I think I can treat the pattern like a recipe…use the essentials and see how it works. :sm24:


Sounds pretty. Give it a go & post pictures.


----------



## vikicooks

Beautiful , thank you!


----------

